# What games are you most looking forward?



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I can't wait to play Tekken 6, Bayonetta and Final Fantasy 13.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Half Life 2: Episode 3 and Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

The new mmo final fantasy


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Super Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Brütal Legend, Dragon Age, Mass Effect 2, Star Wars: The Old Republic, Alpha Protocol. Oh, and Beyond Good And Evil 2, if it ever gets published.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Final Fantasy XIII... that one can't come fast enough. And we'll get it last over here... grr.

Other than that, Diablo 3, Half-life 2 Ep3, Mass Effect 2, and yeah Beyond Good and Evil 2 will be awesome if we ever get that.

I quite wanna play Demon's Souls too, but it's not out here and no release date. Could import it but it's almost twice the price i usually manage to get games for :/


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2,
Diablo III,
Fable III,
Elders Scrolls V,
Fallout 4,
Halo Reach (maybe, odst was a load of crap)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2

oh, and World of Starcraft...


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Final fantasy XIII, Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep ... that's it.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Borderlands looks awesome. Replayability at its best.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Tristram said:


> Brütal Legend, Dragon Age, Mass Effect 2, Star Wars: The Old Republic, Alpha Protocol. Oh, and Beyond Good And Evil 2, if it ever gets published.


:clap


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

head games 

lol, sorry


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Alien vs Predator 3


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

Heavy Rain
Modern Warfare 2
Half Life 2: Episode 3


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Mass Effect 2 and Modern Warfare 2


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

I feel like the only Nintendo nerd here ^^;

Anyway, I can't wait for New Super Mario Brothers Wii, Super Mario Galaxy 2, and Pokemon HeartGold and Soul Silver


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Final Fantasy 13
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Metal Gear Solid: Rising


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

quietriverrunsdeep said:


> I feel like the only Nintendo nerd here ^^;


Oh crap, I forgot Golden sun DS! That's nintendo


----------



## Like Eating Glass (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm counting down the days until Modern Warfare 2 comes out. November 10th can't get here soon enough. 

I'm picking up Uncharted 2 tomorrow. I've been looking forward to that for awhile. I'm definitely going to pick up Borderlands when that drops as well.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tekken 6. not that i have a machine to play it on or anything, lol.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, borderlands looks pretty cool. Saw a trailer for it today and I got interested in it.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Gran Turismo 5.

I plan to buy a PS3 just for that.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Diablo 3 / Left 4 Dead 2 / Global Agenda


The new Zelda game for Wii.


----------



## RedWolf (Oct 14, 2009)

Smackdown vs Raw 2010 for me, should last me about a year like other Smackdown game.

Now if I could play any game right now it would be uncharted 2


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Duke Nukem Forever

Oh wait...
:fall

In seriousness, probably Alan Wake.


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

> In seriousness, probably Alan Wake.


I was looking forward to this too until they made it an Xbox exclusive. ;_;


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2
Aliens VS. Predator
Anything from Valve
Little Big Planet psp
Max Payne 3 (although it's likely to be rubbish)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mafia 2


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Left 4 Dead 2
Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack In Time
White Knight Chronicles
Final Fantasy XIII
Super Mario Bros. Wii
Halo Reach


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

Judi said:


> Oh crap, I forgot Golden sun DS! That's nintendo


Yay! I was looking forward to that too!


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

No love for The Last Guardian for the PS3? That's one of my top anticipated games. But I'm also excited for Epic Mickey for the Wii, Final Fantasy 13 and Versus 13 for the PS3, and Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Diablo 3 / Left 4 Dead 2 / Global Agenda
> 
> The new Zelda game for Wii.


Oh yes, forgot about diablo 3. And there's a new zelda coming out on wii? Definitely getting that then.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Diablo III, not that my laptop would be able to play it.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

My gaming pc just died so I won't be looking forward to any games for a while.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

IcoRules said:


> No love for The Last Guardian for the PS3? That's one of my top anticipated games.


Oh, yeah, that looks amazing too. Really liked Shadow of the Colossus and Ico. Kind of forgot about that one.

I can already predict how it's going to end though lol :|


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

id softwares next game 'rage' 
doom 4 
diablo 3 
modern warfare 2 spec ops mode 
demon souls 
fallout vegas and 4
the next elder scrolls game
s.t.a.l.k.e.r 2


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

noones said assassins creed 2? you guys crazy










but also
modern warfare 2
splinter cell conviction
battlefield 3


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

sacred said:


> s.t.a.l.k.e.r 2


oh yeah. How could i forget about s.t.a.l.k.e.r 2...
as punishment, I'll go make out with a bloodsucker.


----------



## Cait Sith (Apr 24, 2009)

FFXIII
Mass Effect 2
I'm also looking forward to buying Batman : Arkham Asylum tomorrow morning (i know it's been out a while


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Of course FFXIII...I hope it makes up for the major disappointment that was FFXII. And you guys do know they're remaking SILENT HILL!!!!!! EXCITING!!!!! So looking forward to having Harry back alive on my tv screen :yes Then there's God of War 3, Bayonetta, etc....


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> And you guys do know they're remaking SILENT HILL!!!!!! EXCITING!!!!!


Nope, didn't know it, and yes it is very exciting.

I just checked, thank god its not handheld systems only, I have really hated the facted that most remakes of older games are just put on ds or psp. Just can't get the same experience as on a console.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Suddenly looking forward to Borderlands (on PC, pre-ordered). Planning to play it co-op with someone, hoping it'll be awesome


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Guild Wars 2, and Mount & Blade expansion for multiplayer =D
=]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This game... definitely.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

wtf, lol.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

kenny87 said:


> Nope, didn't know it, and yes it is very exciting.
> 
> I just checked, thank god its not handheld systems only, I have really hated the facted that most remakes of older games are just put on ds or psp. Just can't get the same experience as on a console.


Yeah, it's spose to be on PS2 actually and a couple others...it's called Shattered Memories and they are slightly changing the story from what I hear and taking out combat, making it more avoidance...plus making it more choice orientated. I'm shocked nobody else seemed to be excited about it. I wish they'd remake the movie to be more like the game. Silent Hill is my horror series of choice


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

njodis said:


> This game... definitely.


Dead or alive 1...after you pop in an acid tablet :lol



Meee said:


> Suddenly looking forward to Borderlands (on PC, pre-ordered). Planning to play it co-op with someone, hoping it'll be awesome


I hope i can run this game. I'm not a huge cell shading fan, though, but i'll give this one a try for sure.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out whether to buy Borderlands on xbox or PC, but I am definitely going to buy it.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2
Borderlands
Mass Effect 2
Alan Wake
Left 4 Dead 2
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2

gah, I need a job.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

zomgz said:


> Guild Wars 2, and Mount & Blade expansion for multiplayer =D
> =]


Wow that looks amazing.

I loved the first Guild Wars but I came in rather late to the game and never really got into the expansions.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

modern warfare 2


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Modern Warfare 2
Half-Life Episode 3 if they ever make it
Max Payne 3, although it doesn't look like it will be as good as the other two.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

God of War 3, Final Fantasy XIII, Gran Turismo 5, The Last Guardian, and Bioshock 2


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Starcraft 2. Will probably be disappointed by reviews.
AvP3 and Aliens: Coloniel marines. Come on, one of these has to be at least decent. It's been like 8 years since AvP2.

From what I gather about the last games I was interested in:
Spore was boring and functioned more as a "make a silly creature" machine than a game.
Left 4 Dead wasn't scary at all (my friend who is a complete wuss with horror games loves it), I've also heard poor things about the community.
Duke Nukem Forever canceled. Okay I shouldn't have been surprised there.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 9, 2009)

Gran Turismo 5

can't wait!!! is it true it's being released in december?


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Edge of Twilight (PS3 and 360)






Bayonetta (PS3 and 360)






Darksiders (PS3 and 360)






God Of War III (PS3)


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

The Stig said:


> Gran Turismo 5
> 
> can't wait!!! is it true it's being released in december?


No, not anymore. March 2010 in japan. Probably the same time in the U.S. or maybe a little later.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 9, 2009)

sabueed said:


> No, not anymore. March 2010 in japan. Probably the same time in the U.S. or maybe a little later.


Knew it was too good to be true


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

3 more weeks...


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

There's supposed to be a new Okami game coming to the DS. I don't know if this game will live up to the first one (which is amazing, btw), but I'm looking forward to it.

And Silent Hill: Shattered Memories.


----------



## Latteguy73 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm looking forward for the new World of Warcraft expansion coming out next Nov.


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

Heavy Rain. I loved Indigo Prophecy. That was one of my favorite games ever.
Now I just have to get a PS3.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diablo 3, can't wait.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Bioshock 2 and fable 3.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Fable 3, Just Cause 2, Assassins Creed 2, Fallout 4 (eventually)

These are all my favorite series.
Assassins Creed and Just Cause were not very good, but the sequels look promising!


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

Starcraft II and Diablo III, also waiting on the new Zelda game whenever that comes out.

Been watching the gameplays for starcraft II and Diablo III, looks great! been an avid protoss player, but now im thinking of switching over to terran, they got seige tanks!

Also the Monk class in diablo looks awesome.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

heavy rain,Diablo 3


----------



## Pen_is_mightier (Dec 8, 2009)

The Batman: Arkham Asylum sequel.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

2010 is gonna be hell on the wallet for me lol. I know I won't be able to afford all these, but I would like to play:

-Arkham Asylum 2
-Heavy Rain
-MAG
-ModNation Racers
-Halo: Reach
-Alan Wake
-Aliens vs. Predator
-God Of War III
-Gran Turismo 5
-Quantum Theory
-Agent
-DC Universe
-Resistance 3
-World At War 2 

Plus, I wanna try the PS3 Motion Controller and Project Natal


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

Half-Life 3, Mass Effect 2, Crackdown 2, Bioshock 2


----------



## galt (Dec 23, 2009)

Diablo III, Deus Ex 3 (sort of), and I'd kind of like for Quake Live to come out of open beta . . .


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

gears of war 3 is really the only game im really anticipating.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Half Life 2: Episode 3 or Half Life 3 or whatever they are going to call it. Final Fantasy X is going to be good too.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm really looking forward to Mass Effect 2, which disappointingly comes out right when I'm supposed to be studying for the LSAT. Heavy Rain, Dante's Inferno, GoW3, Half Life 2: episode 3, and probably some others I'm forgetting, are some I'm looking forward to as well.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Shenmue 3.. oh who am I kidding,lol.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Biggest games for me in 2010 will be
Mass Effect 2, Alan Wake, Heavy Rain and Final Fantasy XIV

I've played through Mass Effect 1 4-5 times and unless EA have ruined it I plan to do the same for the sequel :b
FFXIV is going to be my next big timesink. Should I be looking forward to a timesink? Probably not.. But I sure am :yes


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

though I like all kinds of video games, I'm most looking forward to Codemasters' F1 2010 because finally there will be a Formula One game for consoles with a modern online infrastructure.

And, also FIFA World Cup 2010. Again, this will be the first soccer game for xbox 360/PS3/Wii that includes all licensed international teams with the current technology (and online) of these consoles. So I'm curious to see how it pans out.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I have no idea when these are going to come out, but -

The Last Guardian
Sadness
Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep
Final Fantasy Versus 13
Epic Mickey


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

The expansion for Dawn of War II, and Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Mass Effect 2, Bioshock 2, Pokemon HeartGold/SoulSilver, and FFXIII

If anyone games on X-Box feel free to add me, my gamertag is KittenHoarder (I'm also on PSN with the same tag).

:boogie


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

PsyKat said:


> Pokemon HeartGold/SoulSilver


I wish Nintendo would take Pokemon in a slightly different direction...perhaps cross-breed with Disgaea, Final Fantasy Tactics, or even Viva Pinata. The Mystery Dungeon games were a nice experiment, but something meatier would be even better.

I'm looking for any excuse to rekindle my interest in the Pokemon franchise. Gengar forever!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Doom 4 even though it's a long way off (confirmed in progress though).


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Alan Wake because i've been waiting since 360 release for that game!!!


----------



## Perfectionist25 (Dec 27, 2009)

Star wars the old republic, a new elder scrolls, jade empire 2 (maybe), fall out 3 vegas dlc, MAG, MW2 maps, bioshock 2, MGS rising sun


----------



## CosmicNeurotica (Sep 26, 2009)

Mass Effect 2 (thankfully not a long wait for that)
FF13, Splinter Cell Conviction, Alan Wake.
And lol at Shenmue 3. I was so excited after I beat Shenmue 2 like 10 years ago and it said "to be continued"


----------



## TheJoker (Dec 24, 2009)

fallout new vegas, bioshock 2, crysis 2, mass effect 2, the halo reach beta 

tis gonna be a good year

edit: shenmue 3 is practically vaporware at this point :lol


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Perfectionist25 said:


> Star wars the old republic, a new elder scrolls, jade empire 2 (maybe), *fall out 3 vegas dlc*, MAG, MW2 maps, bioshock 2, MGS rising sun


I understand Fallout: New Vegas is going to be a stand-alone release, not DLC to Fallout 3. It's developed by Obsidian instead of Bethesda.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Tristram said:


> I understand Fallout: New Vegas is going to be a stand-alone release, not DLC to Fallout 3. It's developed by Obsidian instead of Bethesda.


This


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh I LOVED Fallout 3, hope this new one will be as good.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Oh I LOVED Fallout 3, hope this new one will be as good.


Me too, man. I especially want to see Obsidian finally come into their own. Huge potential in that company.


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

I just beat Dragon Age: Origins. I'm really looking forward to the expansion, Dragon Age: Awakening, which I believe is coming out in March.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

GojiraMadness said:


> I just beat Dragon Age: Origins. I'm really looking forward to the expansion, Dragon Age: Awakening, which I believe is coming out in March.


I hope so! So far the current DLC is waaay overdue.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am only halfway through Dragon Age, kinda stuck in the dwarf city and not really feeling that motivated to pick it up again. I think...dare I say it that games are no longer appealing to me :O


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands. I love Prince of Persia!


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Mass effect 2 definitely. Bioware can do no wrong in my book. I was looking forward to star wars the old republic till I learned it was an mmorpg. Not too into that whole thing. Still, I played the crap out of kotor an kotor II. Those games were awesome.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ seriously, The Old Republic is the only reason I'm going to buy a gaming pc. I've never cared for them mumorpugers either, but BioWare + Star Wars = instaboner.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I'm looking forward for Final Fantasy XIII. I'm hoping to like "Jedi Knights of the old Republic" since I never played the first or the second one. And I think a new Metal Gear is coming out for the 360, so I'll wait for that one also.
:clap


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Tristram said:


> ^^ seriously, The Old Republic is the only reason I'm going to buy a gaming pc. I've never cared for them mumorpugers either, but BioWare + Star Wars = instaboner.


You're right. I think I'm going to give it a try cause I hear its still primarily story driven. It's too tempting to pass up.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Tristram said:


> ^^ seriously, The Old Republic is the only reason I'm going to buy a gaming pc. I've never cared for them mumorpugers either, but BioWare + Star Wars = instaboner.


You should goto the home site it has some awesome footage there. I truly think The Old Republic will be an amazing MMO. Goto the "Coruscant" video trailer, that place is bigger than some other MMO's entire worlds!

PC's are great in general because of the large amount of mods made by the PC gaming community (like for Dragon Age: Origins there were so many that fixed flaws in the gameplay)

Some games I'm anticipating:

Star Wars: The Old Republic (release in 2011?)
Starcraft 2
FF13 (don't know whether to buy xbox or ps3 for this, don't have any yet)
Bioshock 2
Mass Effect 2
Dragon Age: Awakening (xpack)


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm extremely excited for Bioshock 2 to come out!! I'm totally itching to re-play the first one, but I've packed it up since we're moving next week. haha 

Mmm.. collector's edition.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

right now I am for Mass Effect 2. Its the only game that has gotten me interested in gaming again. After that ... I am pretty sure I am quitting.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I will be watching, trying to get into the open beta to SWOR, the new online final fantasy and I would like to try a new space MMO in the future. I tried STO but was really dissapointed. No immersion, everything is all instanced, no getting lost in space, all click and travel.


----------



## Rusted Connection (Jan 24, 2010)

final fantasy 14 (11 consumed a portion of my life lol)
tera online
bioshock 2
guild wars 2


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I seriously cannot wait for BioShock 2.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Right now I'm restricting myself to one game per a holiday. Chirstmas was Zelda Time, easter is Mass Effect 2 Time.


----------

